# Nachtangeln in Holland



## biberben (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Petrijünger!

Wir sind drei Wochendangler und möchten es uns mal so richtig gut gehen lassen. Desshalb wollen wir ein Wochenende im September an ein Holländisches Gewässer zum Ein-ganzes-Wochenende-nur-Angeln!! Das heißt am Freitag die Ruten raus und am Sonntag wieder rein. Dazwischen liegen 2 Nächte. Und das scheint laut Niederländischem Angelgesetz ein Problem zu sein. 
Da heißt es nämlich: Vom 1. Juni bis 31. August dürfen Sie an den meißten Gewässern auch nachts angeln. Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das Angeln zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt. Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom Ministerium von diesem Verbot ausgenommen worden, so daß Sie dort ganzjährlich nachts angeln dürfen. Lesen Sie dazu den Erlaubnisschein...

Wer von euch kann uns sagen, welche Gewässer von dieser Regelung des Nachtangelverbotes nach dem 31. August ausgenommen sind und was dazu auf diesem Erlaubnisschein steht. Dazu gibt es nichts im Internet zu finden.
Also helft uns unser heißersehntes Angelwochenende zu retten!!

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil!!!


----------



## krauthis7 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

hy soweit ich weiss sind das alle see n bis auf 1oder2  ansonsten ist die maas selber zum  nachtageln freigegeben,wünsche viel  glück


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hoi biberben
herzlich Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß. Mit dem Nachtangeln in NL ist das so eine Sache..... 
An der Maas ist das Nachtangeln erlaubt. Aber...... es darf kein Zelt aufgebaut werden und ne Liege 
darf auch net benutzt werden. Ich habe jetzt noch im Regionalradio Antenne AC gehört das die Polizei 
in NL bei verstößen net lange fakelt und gleich zur Kasse bittet.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi biberben
> herzlich Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß. Mit dem Nachtangeln in NL ist das so eine Sache.....
> An der Maas ist das Nachtangeln erlaubt. Aber...... es darf kein Zelt aufgebaut werden und ne Liege
> darf auch net benutzt werden.


 
Hey biberen
Und man darf vorallem nicht beim Schlafen erwischt werden!!!!

Hier habe ich auch schon mal danach gefragt. Lese Dir das mal alles durch.

Und hier gibt es eine liste mit Gewässern wo man auch nach und vor dieser Periode Nachtangeln darf: http://www.karperstudiegroep.nl/Nachtviswateren.htm 

alles ohne Gewehr


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hallo


Ja...Nachtangeln in NL, das ist so ein Thema.

Im Moment sieht es so aus, das man an vielen Gewässern in den Monaten Juni, Juli und August an vielen Gewässern nachts Angeln darf.

Aber es gibt (wie immer) Ausnahmen: An einigen Gewässern darf man gar nicht nachts angeln (z.B. Maasplassen), an anderen das ganze Jahr.

Noch vor wenigen Jahren war die ganze Sache kaum ein Problem, wie waren oft mit Schirmzelt, Liege und Schlafsack in NL unterwegs, sind ein paar mal kontrolliert (immer sehr freundlich) worden und es war in Ordnung, solange man einen Müllsack neben dem Zelt hatte.
Die Situation hat sich vor allem für deutsche Gastangler seit dem deutlich verschärft, was meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach vor allem am Verhalten der Leute liegt, die in D keinen Angelschein haben und die Fahrt über die Grenze als Fleischbeschaffungsmaßnahme bzw. die Gewässer dort als Selbsbedienungsladen betrachtet haben, riesige Lagerfeuer und Müllhaufen kamen als "Bonus" dazu. 

Ein kleines Erlebnis dazu, um die gegenwärtige Situation zu verdeutlichen:

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr den Schein für den Wessem-Nederweert-Kanal besorgt, der ein Nachtangeln an 365 Tagen im Jahr erlaubt.
Ich bin also gut gelaunt am Kanal angekommen, habe erstmal kein Schirmzelt aufgebaut und angefangen zu angeln. In der Abenddämmerung dann eine kontrolle: Zwei "freundliche" Herren von der Fischereiaufsicht wollen meine Papiere sehen, kein problem, alles da. Einer schaut in meinen Kofferaum und sagt: Sie haben Glück das sie das noch nicht aufgebaut haben, das wäre teuer geworden. Auf meine Erwiederung, Nachtangeln sei doch erlaubt, sagte er: Nachtangeln Ja, aber Keine Liege, kein Schlafsack, nur ein Wetterschutz, nicht mal ein Schirm mit angenähten Seitenteilen. 
Ich habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, das doch überall an den Kanälen in der Gegend Zelte von Karpfenanglern stünden, z.B. auch einen Kilometer den Kanal rauf, ich hätte das eben gesehen. Er verneinte diese öffensichtliche Tatsache und fuhr mit seinem Kollegen weg.
Ich war bedient und habe mein Angelzeug zusammengepackt. Auf dem Rückweg komme ich an den besagten Zelten vorbei und meine "Freunde" halten gerade ein "Pläuschchen" mit den zwei niederländichen Anglern. Ich dachte zuerst, sie würden kontrollieren, dann habe ich gesehen, das die Aufseher Bierflaschen in der Hand hatten....
Fazit: Die Niederländer gehen an vielen Stellen auch neben der Straße offensichtlich Nachtangeln, mit Zelt und allem drum und dran. Da wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, und man kann es den Leuten dort kaum verdenken, denn was da stellenweise abgegangen ist war unter aller Sau. Ich würde mir das auch nicht gefallen lassen. Ich habe vor allem die niederländischen Polizisten als sehr freundlich und liberal kennen gelernt aber offensichtlich ist irgendwann alles zu Ende. Hätten sich mal alle wie Gäste benommen und sich den niederländischen Gepflogenheiten angepasst (C&R...) aber fürs Jammern ist es wohl zu spät.
Sorry für den langen Text, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

@ Gunni77


da bin ich genau deiner Meinung und kann das anhand eigener Erfahrung so bestätigen. Ich weiß auch genau wenn du meinst. 
Und dann sind die Anständigen wieder die dummen und die anderen machen sowieso so weiter. 



Trozdem wird dann immer so schön über Europa gesprochen:m .


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Das heißt dann ich darf zwar angeln, aber maximal nen schirm aufbauen und mich im stuhl druntersetzen während 100m weiter holländer campen???:r 

Und dann am nächsten Tag übermüdet zurückfahren? oder darf man tagsüber im auto irgendwo n bissel schlafen???

Gibts denn einen Campingplatz, der quasi direkt an der Maas liegt wo ich zelten und angeln kann (nicht die zelte 100m weg vom wasser...)

heißt das ihr bleibt jetzt immer wach? oder müßt hoffen auf einen kulanten kontrolleur zu treffen?

Die Hollandkarte tut mir fast schon leid...|rolleyes 

Gruß by andy


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann am nächsten Tag übermüdet zurückfahren? oder darf man tagsüber im auto irgendwo n bissel schlafen???


Nein kostet auch, das ist dann Wildcampen, soweit ich weiß.



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> heißt das ihr bleibt jetzt immer wach? oder müßt hoffen auf einen kulanten kontrolleur zu treffen?
> Gruß by andy


 
Jup, ich hoffe immer und spreche, wenn einer kommt, Niederländisch!!!!!!
Ich bleib nicht wach!!!!! 


Und hier der Strafenkatalog der Verbote  . da könnt ihr schonmal lesen was ihr bezahlen müßt!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Damit hat sich Holland für mich nach 2005 erledigt....|gr: 

Wehe es fährt nochmal einer von denen am WE vor mir (Eifel) - da kommen die ganzen doofs nämlich dann immer hin....

Ich bin.... :r


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

hy ich denke wenn die holländer in deutschland sich so verhalten hätten ,wie einige deutsche in holland ,wäre es hier bei und genau so,ich kann sie einerseits gut verstehen und werde mich an die regeln halten


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

bis dato hat ich noch keine probleme mit Niederländern. muss zugeben das wir auch noch nie kontrolliert wurden in Roermond. In Doesburg schon oft. Aber wenn ich ab und zu sehe was so an dem Wasser abgeht, kann ich verstehn das die niederländer nicht gut auf uns   (gastangler ) zu sprechen sind.

Oft sehe ich am ufer die müllberge liegen. oder vom stippangler der sein Setzkescher zum trocknen rausgeholt hat , und neben ihm im wasser 5 fische bauch oben liegen. (erst vorigen sonntag auf der maas gesehn)

unten bei wessem kurz hinter der schleuse , es wird gegrillt, gezeltet, und nebenbei geangelt. Das war mehr ne Feier als das die leute angeln wollten.

Ich denke viele haben die einstellung " zuhause sind wir ordendlich- aber woanders lassen wir die sau raus . So gehört es sich aber nicht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr. Lepo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Oft sehe ich am ufer die müllberge liegen........
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
...als ich letztes We mit Marcel in Wessem am Kanal war haben wir auch viel Müll
am Wasser gesehen, bei dem Müll handelte es sich aber um Holländischen! Die
Verpackungen waren alle mit Niedeländischer Schrift bedruckt. 


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hallo

Niemand hat gesagt, das nur die- oder alle Deutschen den Müll produzieren... Leute die sich nicht behmen wollen/können gibt es überall
Die Frage ist, wie bestimmte Sachverhalte wahrgenommen werden. Kleiner Denkanstoß: Alle, die aus verschiedenen Gründen in D keinen Angelschein haben und in Grenznähe wohnen fahren dann nach NL. Was denkt ihr- sind das die verantwortungsbewusten, freundlichen und anpassungsfähigen Angler die sich wie Gäste benehmen und die man an seinem Gewässer sehen will???

Es sind streckenweise vor allem rund um Maastricht echt krasse Geschichten abgegangen... meterhohe Feuer, Massengelage, angeln mit beliebig vielen Ruten, Netze, Müllberge, zum trocknen aufgehängte Brassen #t  entlang der Maas, alles abgekloppt.... und irgendwann hat es eben gereicht.

Es passiert immer das gleiche: Eine Minderheit benimmt sich daneben aber die daraus resultierenden Verbote/Folgen gelten für alle.

Das ist wie beim Karpfenangeln: Ein paar wenige setzen sich über alle Verbote hinweg, pöbeln andere Angler an und veranstalten jeden Abend eine riesige Party....und ruckzuck sind Boilies, Nachtangeln und Zelte verboten, für alle. Fertig...

Ich hätte mir gewünscht, die Niederländer hätten ihre Fischereierlaubnis nur noch an Deutsche mit Angelschein ausgegeben, ein absolutes Entnahmeverbot eingeführt und kontrolliert.....dann wären sie auch einen großen Teil der Spinner los gewesen.

Ich kann echt verstehen, das die keine Lust mehr hatten, sich mitten in der Nacht mit einem Haufen Besoffener anzulegen und dabei Kopf und Kragen zu riskieren...
Gruß


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Ist doch ganz egal von wem der Müll ist. 

Trozdem kann es nicht sein das man mit zweierlei Maß mist und  man selbst ständig schieß haben muß man könnte etwas falsch machen und dann einen übergebraten bekommt wo man selbst nichts dafür kann. Zum glück ist bei mir in diesem Jahr alles so gelaufen wie es sollte. Und die ganzen Bestimmungen, die wahrscheinlich willkürlich so ausgelegt werden können, wie : keine Liege und einige weitere stehen so nicht  in denn Papieren. Aber Zahlen muß man dann doch|kopfkrat .

Ich sach ja die Anständigen sind immer die Dummen und ich werde mich auch weiterhin an die Bestimmungen halten ist doch klar, ich nick viehleicht mal ein. 

Und meinen Müll nehme ich immer mit da müst ihr Euch nur mal mein Auto ansehen andere werfen es immer Raus, ich stappel es in der Karre bis es mich packt und ich aufräume!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Man muß aber auch sagen das der Müll nicht immer von Anglern ist, oft ist es doch so das durch Hochwasser der Müll schön Flußabwärts getrieben wird und wenn das Wasser dann wieder sinkt am Ufer liegenbleibt.

Es soll sich einfach jeder so benehmen wie er es auch zu Hause macht und verlangt( der ein oder andere besser:q ).
Un wie man in den Wald schreit so halt es auch zurück!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hoi Gunni,
von wem der Müll ist, ist mir eigendlich auch schit egal. Wenn ich an einen Angelplatz komme 
der versifft ist lasse ich mich dort eben nicht nieder. Es ist doch genau wie bei uns hier.....
bei schönem Wetter rennt alles ans Wasser zum schwimmen. Was dann alles liegen bleibt hat
mit angeln nichts mehr zu tun der Müll muss, wie Siff Cop schon sag net unbedingt von anglern sein!


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Gunni,
> ..........................der versifft ist lasse ich mich dort eben nicht nieder.


 

schade und ich dachte wir gehen mal zusammen angeln 

|supergri :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hallo


Es stimmt - es ist egal von wem der Müll ist. Wichtig ist, was die entscheidenden Personen glauben, von wem er ist.
Hochwasser am Kanal???

Natürlich steht da nichts von Liegen.  Aber in NL ist wildes Campen verboten...und da ist es schon passiert. Die Polizei kommt, du Zeltest - Ende.
Ich denke, niemand sagt was, wenn du mal auf deinem Stuhl einnickst, das kann man kaum als Campen auslegen.... :q 

Abgesehen kann man immer Glück haben und ich denke auch, das nach wie vor viele Aufseher vernünftiges Verhalten durch "übersehen" honorieren aber der ständige Gedanke, etwas verbotenes zu machen nervt.
Zum thema zweierlei Maß: Natürlich kann das sein. Stell dir mal vor du bist Fischereiaufseher. Auf der einen Seite vom See angeln Leute die du kennst, auf der anderen Seite Gastangler die sich nicht benehmen....wo gehst du hin? 
Naja, vielleicht hinkt der Vergleich aber die Idee ist wohl klar. Es gibt wohl immer einen Ermessenspielraum, der eben unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden kann. Ich denke, das die örtliche Fischereiaufsicht auch Niederländer, die sich nicht benehmen, einkassieren würde.

@Siff-Cop Übrigens- in meinem Auto sammlt sich auch immer Müll. Nicht das du das selbe Modell hast... möglicherweis liegt das am Auto und nicht an mir.... das wäre sehr schön :q  :q  :q 


Gruß


----------



## Mr. Lepo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> schade und ich dachte wir gehen mal zusammen angeln
> 
> |supergri :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


 
jaaaaaaaaaaa können wir gerne machen *gins* aber erst wird geduuuuuuscht *löl*|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Hochwasser am Kanal???


ich hab ja auch Fluß geschrieben und meinte die Maas!|supergri !!!



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen kann man immer Glück haben und ich denke auch, das nach wie vor viele Aufseher vernünftiges Verhalten durch "übersehen" honorieren aber der ständige Gedanke, etwas verbotenes zu machen nervt.


 
genau so ........#6 ...




			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> @Siff-Cop Übrigens- in meinem Auto sammlt sich auch immer Müll. Nicht das du das selbe Modell hast... möglicherweis liegt das am Auto und nicht an mir.... das wäre sehr schön :q :q :q
> 
> Gruß


 
ne' Franzose 206, warte aber sehensüchtigst auf meinen neuen:k Peugeot Partner der 206er wird lagsam zu voll hheheheee|supergri .....  

hey Gunni77
hab ich aus deinen Zeilen herausgelesen das du gerne auf Karpfen fischst???
brauche unbedingt mal jemanden hier aus Aachen mit dem ich mal auf die Pirsch gehen kann!!!!

@all im allgemeinen sind wir uns doch hier alle einig.|wavey:


----------



## Zanderlady (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hallo

Soweit ich weiß darf überall wo gewerbliche Schiffahrt unterwegs ist nacht geangelt werden 

Ich wäre auch dafür das Angelerlaubnisse nur noch an Leute mit Angelscheine abgegeben werden.

Was den Müll angeht, nur weil der holländische Schrift hatte heißt es nicht, das es nicht ein Deutscher etc war. Schließlich kaufen wir auch viel in Holland.

Wir haben mal den Müll oben in der Passage weg gemacht und hatten dann gute 4 Säcke Müll.
Aber das war uns das wert, weil dort eine gute Stelle ist und wir nicht im Müll versinken wollten.

Gruß Christa


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hallo

@Siff-Cop: Ich war zwar nach diesem "Erlebnis" nicht mehr in NL, aber ich überlege gerade, wie groß meine Lust ist, heute Abend ein paar Stündchen zu flitschen....
Wochenenden sind zwar zum angeln immer blöd, weil dann eben auch viele andere Leute auf die gleiche Idee kommen und ich hasse Massenveranstaltungen am Wasser, aber egal.
Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen "mal sehen was da so kommt" angeln?


Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

*nochmal hochkram*

Einen Schrim darf ich also aufbauen, ein Schirmzelt (Nubrolly) aber nicht darüberwerfen? Gilt das als Zelt? Because in Deutschland ist ja alles Wetterschutz, was grün ist und keinen Boden hat (überspitzt gesagt). Denn selbst ein 3m Schirm nützt mir nunmal nichts wenn es stürmt und regnet, da wirste patschenass... 
Ich werde die Angelpapiere nochmal durchforsten, viell. habe ich ja diese Passage überlesen.

Wenn ich am Rursee mit Freunden angeln gehe, steht da auch ein Kasten Bier im Wasser, wir grillen oder es gibt Lagerfeuer, Zelte stehen auch - aber nur nachts!
Und Müll bleibt da auch nicht liegen, laut sind wir auch nicht. Für mich ist das okay! Zumindest hier - in Holland würde ich ja gesteinigt, wenn ich das so lese...:c


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> *nochmal hochkram*
> 
> Einen Schrim darf ich also aufbauen, ein Schirmzelt (Nubrolly) aber nicht darüberwerfen? Gilt das als Zelt? Because in Deutschland ist ja alles Wetterschutz, was grün ist und keinen Boden hat (überspitzt gesagt). Denn selbst ein 3m Schirm nützt mir nunmal nichts wenn es stürmt und regnet, da wirste patschenass...
> Ich werde die Angelpapiere nochmal durchforsten, viell. habe ich ja diese Passage überlesen.
> :c


 

nach meiner ansicht kommt es immer darauf an ob der Kontroleur gestern abend auf die Mutter durfte oder mußte !!!|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

He, ich meine natürlich wie er drauf ist und ob er dich abkann oder nicht. Ist alles eine auslegungssache, irgendwo steht das man einen so und soviel geschlossenen Regenschutz verwenden kann oder nicht!!!!!!
-ohne gewehr-


----------



## Gunni77 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hallo


Es geht dabei wohl nicht so sehr um den Regenschutz, sondern mehr um die Frage "Camping oder nicht Camping?".

"nach meiner ansicht kommt es immer darauf an ob der Kontroleur gestern abend auf die Mutter durfte oder mußte !!!|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri "

Das könnte in der Tat eine Erklärung sein...|bla: 

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Also muss ich annehmen, wenn ich mit einem Schirmzelt kontrolliert werde latzen zu müssen. costa quanta? sorry, habs mal irgendwo auf holländisch gelesen und nicht wirklich viel verstanden...


Von liege, schlafsack oder schlafen habe ich mich gedanklich schon verabschiedet...#d 

Danke Schonmal!!!#6


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland*

Hab hier ma ne Strafenkatalog gefunden, das mit dem "Camperen" steht da nicht drin aber rechne mal mit 30 - 50€.
Also mich haben Sie in der Nacht (ca 10 nächte)noch nicht gesehen oder Kontroliert und ich hab immer gepennt. ich habe auch ein Schirmzelt (Chub oval) las dann aber immer den Überwurf weg.
Ich würde es probieren, ich nehme auch nie nen Schlafsack mit, einfach statt desen Thermoanzug anziehen hält auch meist noch besser Warm, und Liege hab ich auch dabei. Tagsüber klap ich die einfach ein, leg denn Thermoanzug drüber und es sieht aus wie ein Stuhl.
Also Andy dann viel Erfolg


----------

